# SS430 wire



## Mac75 (20/5/16)

24 or 26 guage. 
26/32 clapton. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

Not seen or heard about SS430 anywhere for vaping, locally or internationally. Must be very new.

I use some SS304, but not available locally as far as I know. Got mine here.


----------



## Mac75 (20/5/16)

http://www.vape-atomizer-mesh.com/p...Micron-or-24-AWG----25-Metre-Spool--2980.html

It seems to have the best tcr value in the stainless steel range for TC vaping. Currently using 316 but TCR is a bit too low for DNA. Tweaked my csv file a bit but not 100% accurate. I noticed its more stable if i space my coil build. Thanks @Andre. 304 should be more accurate than 316. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (20/5/16)

Also looking for 304 locally? Does anybody know if the rofvape ss wire is 316 or 304? The packaging label is not precise... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> http://www.vape-atomizer-mesh.com/p...Micron-or-24-AWG----25-Metre-Spool--2980.html
> 
> It seems to have the best tcr value in the stainless steel range for TC vaping. Currently using 316 but TCR is a bit too low for DNA. Tweaked my csv file a bit but not 100% accurate. I noticed its more stable if i space my coil build. Thanks @Andre. 304 should be more accurate than 316.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for that. So we learn. I have used SS304 with good effect for TC. Shipping from Zivipf is very reasonable. I have ordered a lot of wire from them over the years.


----------



## Gizmo (9/11/17)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ss430-3m-wire.html


----------

